# Remote contract work



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

It's been quite a while since I posted anything here, since my plans have been on hold. But now it looks like I'll be making the move in September or thereabouts.

To supplement my Social Security, which is enough to live on reasonably there (if not here), I have an opportunity to write on contract for a U.S. non-profit, working online, which would double my income, or more.

What are the conditions under which this is permissible? I've searched this site, but most pertinent posts are fairly old, I haven't found much that is useful, and maybe I used the wrong search terms.

Would I need a special visa allowing such work? And what are the tax implications? I know I will have to pay U.S. taxes on earned income.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

I take it back -- this appears to be my first post!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may work online for a US employer, and be paid in the USA. As such, you would have no tax liability to Mexico. You would need a residence visa in order to live in Mexico. Tourist permits are only for up to 180 days and are not renewable in Mexico, requiring that you leave before the expiry date.


----------



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you, RVGRINGO. Assuming I continue to renew my tourist visa every 180 days instead of getting a temp resident visa, I still would not be subject to Mexican taxes? It's not that I object to taxes, I'm just trying to reduce bureaucracy in my life.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

MStephens said:


> Thank you, RVGRINGO. Assuming I continue to renew my tourist visa every 180 days instead of getting a temp resident visa, I still would not be subject to Mexican taxes? It's not that I object to taxes, I'm just trying to reduce bureaucracy in my life.


If you leave and re-enter on a tourist or visitor’s permit every 180 days, as long as the money you are earning is from a US source and paid in the US there are no tax or special visa implications in Mexico. However if you’re planning on living long-term in Mexico it makes more sense to apply for a Resident visa, Temporary or Permanent, depending on your income, your preference and, it seems, on the Mexican Consulate where you apply. According to various posters on this forum, it seems some Consulates are willing to give the Residente Permanente (RP) visa right out if you qualify, where others only give Residente Temporal (RT) initially. While many people who are living long term in Mexico do the border run every 180 days, there is always the risk that you’ll get an Immigration agent at the border who doesn’t let you back in when they see in the computer that you are doing this. If you can qualify for RT or RP, simplify your life in the long run and do that. If you think you only want to live in Mexico for 6, 12 or 18 months, or part of the year in Mexico and part of the year elsewhere, then the Resident visa may not be worth it.


----------



## MStephens (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you -- these fine distinctions are very helpful to learn.


----------

